# Basement door strike plate screws into concrete wall



## Dan64456 (Jan 12, 2009)

There is only a 2 by 4 (door frame) between the door and the concrete wall...  I bought a 4 screw security strike plate for the dead bolt lock, and have to screw into the concrete to make the door much stronger with 3 inch screws...  I have a regular drill, and plenty of bits...  It is a battery drill but very powerful and solid.  How do I get screws to bite into concrete thru a door frame?

Thanks all...


----------



## SPISurfer (Jan 13, 2009)

Dan,
Get a masonry drill bit and masonry screws.  Make sure the drill bit is smaller than the screws.  First drill a pilot hole with the drill bit through the wood and concrete.   Then drill the screws in.  I found drilling with the screws, without the pilot hole into the concrete, caused the drill to jump and screws to get stripped.


----------



## travelover (Jan 13, 2009)

Unless you use special concrete screws Tapcon&reg Concrete Screws - Stainless Steel Concrete Screws for fastening to concrete, brick and block., you don't want to thread a regular screw into concrete. Use lead mollies. Concrete anchors and fasteners - wedge anchors, sleeve anchors and concrete tapcon screws ~ Concrete Fastening Systems


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 13, 2009)

Both suggestions work great, But since block breaks apart easy, I also stick some Construction adheasive between the wood and the block. Only if you need the extra security, because once it is done, you cannot remove or adjust the jamb. 
But it holds like you would not believe.


----------

